# frederick md



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

hey guys. 

I have a customer that just threw a site at me in Frederick md. its a hotel. no walks just plow and salt. pays nicely. very easy, over by cracker barrel. 

let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

Damn, I wish I had seen this earlier to help you out. We hardly did anything besides Salt our accounts down here in Annapolis area. Actually got bored because we were right on the border of getting something good. I know you got hit hard up that way. 6-7 inches?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

it felt like 10 the way it came down.


----------



## Midatlanticpowe (Dec 4, 2007)

Make that money while you can. Theres supposed to be more coming overnight into tomorrow.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Im in Green Valley, available for plowing. No spreader though. Looking for work. 2010 Cummins with a boss 8' straight blade.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mega10cab;1694875 said:


> Im in Green Valley, available for plowing. No spreader though. Looking for work. 2010 Cummins with a boss 8' straight blade.


These type of jobs will require GL ins. You don't want to be sued for a slip and fall.


----------

